# GearMore Rotarty Cutter Question



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a new GearMore cutter for my new Kioti and I am having a bitch of a time with the universal joint guard on the cutter. It has three black tabs that look like you should be able to push them in and slide the protector back to hook up to the PTO shaft, but they do not seem to work. I am about to cut the damn thing off because it is a pain trying to snap the pin on the PTO shaft when you can't get to it. It seems more dangerous to have the thing on than off. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Should be what they are for, but they never work real well. My plastic guard somehow fell off and was never found again.


----------



## TheRealMcKoy (Jul 18, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Should be what they are for, but they never work real well. My plastic guard somehow fell off and was never found again.


Did it have a little help getting lost?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Must be an epidemic - only mine kept hitting me in the back with small chunks of plastic before it mysteriously decided to leave town.


----------

